# 61.5 and 129 on Same Switch - Make 61.5 Dominant



## DavidAJohnson (Nov 29, 2004)

I know this has been discussed before, but I can't find it. I just had my install done yesterday with a 622. I want 61.5 to be dominant for the National HD channels. Is there any way to accomplish this? Currently, when I go to any voom channel and then menu/6/1/1 it shows 129. Do I place the 61.5 ahead of 129 on the switch or what. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rmmcneil (Mar 9, 2006)

How is your system setup and installed? Do you have the dish 1000 with all 3 lnbs attached (satellites 110, 119, and 129)? Are you using a separate dish for satellite 61.5? Are your receivers wired directly to your dish or do they connect to a switch?


----------



## DavidAJohnson (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry. Guess I didn't give enough info. I have a D300 pointed at 61.5. I have a D500 pointed at 119 and 110. I have another D500 pointed at 129. Sorry for not including enough information. Please help. I hate 129. The transponder that the Atlanta HD locals comes off of is at a 75 signal strength. However, the other National HD feeds are only hitting 60 or so.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

All you have to do is to put 61.5 first on the DPP44... if put 129 on port 4 and 61.5 on port 3.

-Doggfather


----------



## rmmcneil (Mar 9, 2006)

A signal strength of 75 for satellite 129 is actually pretty good... consider yourself lucky! I had the same problem, so I opted to get my Atlanta HD via OTA and have a D500 pointed at 61.5 for my national HD.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

75 is good I would not change it.


----------



## DavidAJohnson (Nov 29, 2004)

I did as suggested, and it did not work properly. However, if I got on a VOOM channel that wanted 129, took 129 from the dpp44, did a check switch, watched tv for a while, then reattached 129 and did another check switch, the voom channels all look to 61.5 for all receivers in the house. The other national HD worked to look to 61.5 the first time. Now, all that looks to 129 is the local hd. I've got OTA, and the signal strength was 71 last night on that transponder. I am now a happy camper. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

I have the same dilemma. Dish is coming Jun. 17 to install my 622. I have a Dish 500 at 110/119 and Dish 500 at 61.5.

I get Atl. HD locals via OTA, but I want the Dish version also in order to record more than one HD local at the same time. 

Dish is bringing a Dish 1000, but I'm afraid it will be weak on 129. Will they install the 1000 and leave my other at 61.5 if I ask them? Also, if I went with only the 1000, is Dish required to take my other two sats or can I keep them?


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

ugafan said:


> I have the same dilemma. Dish is coming Jun. 17 to install my 622. I have a Dish 500 at 110/119 and Dish 500 at 61.5.
> 
> I get Atl. HD locals via OTA, but I want the Dish version also in order to record more than one HD local at the same time.
> 
> Dish is bringing a Dish 1000, but I'm afraid it will be weak on 129. Will they install the 1000 and leave my other at 61.5 if I ask them? Also, if I went with only the 1000, is Dish required to take my other two sats or can I keep them?


129 is an old bird that is weak hopefully that will change some day.


----------



## DavidAJohnson (Nov 29, 2004)

Dish won't take anything that you currently have except old lnbs that they change out - legacy to dp. They took my legacy quad. Called dish and they said that they are taking all of them to hopefully get them out of the market place. They will leave your 61.5 intact. If I were you, I'd have them put up the 1000 and peak it on 110/119 then point your 500 at 129. You'll do better with that. Hopefully your installer is more skilled at pointing than mine was. At one point he had gotten the signal on 129 up to 85 but could never repeat it.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

DavidAJohnson said:


> Dish won't take anything that you currently have except old lnbs that they change out - legacy to dp. They took my legacy quad. Called dish and they said that they are taking all of them to hopefully get them out of the market place. They will leave your 61.5 intact. If I were you, I'd have them put up the 1000 and peak it on 110/119 then point your 500 at 129. You'll do better with that. Hopefully your installer is more skilled at pointing than mine was. At one point he had gotten the signal on 129 up to 85 but could never repeat it.


Maybe U should just have them put in a DPP44 switch and keep the 61.5 bird as well as putting up the Dish 1k. Then you will be getting both the 61.5 & 129 plus keeping 110, & 119. The DPP44 will input 4 sat locations and send it to up to 4 receivers. I have 61.5, 110, 119, & 148 (my local SD's are on 148).


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

I already have a DPP44 switch. Can't decide what the best option is.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

ugafan said:


> I already have a DPP44 switch. Can't decide what the best option is.


Sorry shoulda read better. What's on 129 that you need that isn't on 61.5?


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

Atlanta HD locals are on 129. I get them OTA fine, but being able to record 2-3 HD locals simultaneously is tempting.


----------

